# New Yorker Stock Exchange



## batmaan (27. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich schreibe eine 15 seitige Projektarbeit über die NY Börse. Soweit bin ich fast fertig aber eine Frage habe ich noch. Es wird heutzutage ja nur noch am PC gehandelt. Doch was machen die Leute da genau? Wie wird da genau gehandelt?

Ich hoffe, dass jemand hier bescheid weiß. 

Danke!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2011)

Afaik (and thats not very far  ) werden in aller Regel (Ver)Kaufaufträge für einen bestimmten Zeitraum oder für einen bestimmten Wert ("steigt auf xxx") vorgegeben und dann findet der Handel automatisch statt. Software-Frontends gibt es afaik verschiedene, wobei ich nicht weiß, in wie weit da letztlich mit Aufsätzen für eine Software der jeweiligen Bank gearbeitet wird oder ob es einen einheitlichen Standard gibt, wie Handel digital übermittelt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

Inzwischen übernehmen Computer den Handel, weil die eben deutlich schneller sind als der Mensch.
Der Handel in der Börse selbst ist nur noch Show fürs Fernsehen, wirkliche Geschäfte werden da kaum noch abgewickelt.
Vor allem die Leerverkäufe werden über Computer gemacht.
Und der Zertifikathandel auch, denn dort weiß nicht mal mehr der Banker, was darin wirklich enthalten ist, der Computer stellt das alles zusammen.


----------



## batmaan (27. Dezember 2011)

Ihr seid Klasse 

Gibt es denn noch Fälle die bekannt sind, dass der Computer einen verheerenden Fehler gemacht hat ? in den letzten 20 Jahren.
Und gibt es auch Nachteile außer das eben die Gefahr besteht das er einen Fehler macht? ( auch wenn der Mensch sicherlich mehr Fehler macht als ein Computer )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2011)

Mir wäre kein Fall bekannt, in dem ein Computer etwas anderes gemacht hat, als ihm aufgetragen wurde.
Aber es gab Fälle, in dem bei der Eingabe Kommastellen verwechselt oder die Zahl der Nullen vertan wurde. Hätte man zwischen Menschen gehandelt, wäre das vermutlich schon am 3 km breiten Grinsen des Geschäftspartners aufgefallen, so erst, als es zu spät war.
Das Hauptproblem für den Rest der Menschheit sind aber die getriggerten Handel. Beträge, bei denen ver-/gekauft wird, werden z.T. lange vorher als Notgrenze festgelegt. So schlummern sehr, sehr viele Aktionen auf Halde, die alle eine herrschende Entwicklung verstärken können (bei sinkenden Kursen verkaufen sie, bei steigenden kaufen sie - letzteres ist eher selten das Problem). Das Grundprinzip einer Börse (bzw. eigentlich des Kapitalismus insgesamt) war zwar schon immer selbst beschleunigend und damit hochgradig instabil, aber früher brachten die handelnden Menschen eine zeitliche Limitierung rein. Die Kurse konnten nur so schnell zusammenbrechen, wie man verkaufen konnte - und es bestand Hoffnung, dass sich in dieser Zeit auch mal jemand Gedanken drüber macht, ob dass wirklich sinnvoll oder nur Panik ist. Heute kann der Crash innerhalb von Minuten durchlaufen, wenn nicht rechtzeitig der gesamte Handel eingestellt wird.
Und: Niemand weiß, wo die Schwellenwerte liegen, die so eine Lawine in Gang setzen. (vergleiche Klimawandel. Aber bei der Börse sind es immerhin nur Zahlen und man darf nochmal von vorne anfangen  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

batmaan schrieb:


> Gibt es denn noch Fälle die bekannt sind, dass der Computer einen verheerenden Fehler gemacht hat ? in den letzten 20 Jahren.
> Und gibt es auch Nachteile außer das eben die Gefahr besteht das er einen Fehler macht? ( auch wenn der Mensch sicherlich mehr Fehler macht als ein Computer )


 
Computer machen keine Fehler, sie durchlaufen Programme, sie machen exakt das, was man ihnen sagt.
Der Broker oder wer auch immer, gibt im Computer verschiedene Pakete ein und der Computer schnürt daraus dann ein Gesamtpaket.
Die Rating Agenturen sagen dann, dass dieses Paket super ist.
Dieses Gesamtpaket wird dann mit weiteren Paketen zu einem noch größeren Paket zusammengeschnürt.
Da ja eine Rating Agentur schon sein OK gegeben hat (Hey, super, zu einem Paket hat die Agentur ja gesagt, dass es Tripple A ist, also muss das alles super sein) werden die Pakete untereinander immer weiter verkauft und immer neue Pakete kommen dazu, bis du irgendwann ein riesiges Containerpaket hast, wo irgendwo auf einem noch der Hinweis steht, dass eins davon Tripple A ist.
Die Rating Agenturen werden ja von den Banken beauftragt Ratings zu erstellen über die Pakete und wenn Moodys sagt, dass eins davon Tripple A hat, wird S&P nicht sagen, dass es D ist, also werden sie alle sagen dass es Tripple A ist.
Ganz gleich, was letztendlich in den anderen Paketen ist, wichtig ist, dass eins davon gut ist, alles andere ist dann egal.

Dass damit die Banken schwer auf die Nase gefallen sind, scheint den Rating Agenturen auch nicht wirklich zu kümmern, denn die bewerten weiterhin den Inhalt von verschiedenen Paketen nur anhand des bestens und nicht des schlechtesten.


----------



## batmaan (29. Dezember 2011)

Ok. aber was meinst du mit diesen Paketen? und was hat denn eine Rating Agentur damit zu tun?

Und, wie würdet ihr die Börse bewerten? Wie wichtig ist sie für ein Land und den Welthandel ( vorallem die NY Börse ). 
Brauchen wir eine Börse überhaupt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2011)

- Als schadhaft
- wie ein Blick in so ziemlich jede Tageszeitung zeigen dürfte: Wichtig. Mit unschöner Regelmäßigkeit z.B. wichtiger als (die eigene) Demokratie, Menschenrechte oder zukünftiges Wohlergehen.
- extrem komplexe Frage. Die Börse, wie sich sich heute präsentiert, ist einfach nur eine bequeme Handelsplattform, ursprünglich entstanden, um die Preise gewisser Waren besser zu koordinieren. Alle Handel, die an Börsen stattfinden, würden auch ohne diese stattfinden - nur halt etwas umständlicher und langsamer (was, je nach Szenario, mal ein Vor-, mal ein Nachteil wäre). Das wird imho in einer freien Gesellschaft mit den Möglichkeiten und Zielen der unseren zwangsläufig zur Bildung von Börsen(-ähnlichen Strukturen) führen, selbst wenn man die jetzigen abzuschaffen versucht. Für einen "Marktplatz" braucht es nunmal nur einen Platz (gibt es viele, zumal virtuelle) und Händler (die kann man in einem freien System nicht verbieten). Genausogut könnte man Fragen "braucht man Kredite?" oder "braucht man Geld?". Im Prinzip nicht, aber praktisch sind sie elementare Bestandteile unseres Systems.
Wenn du Börsenkritik äußern willst, solltest du mit der Frage "sollten Spekulationen an Börsen gewinnbringend sein?" und diese unter ethischen (Moral: Sollten Spekulanten für ihre Tätigkeit belohnt werden?), kapitalistischen (Grundstrukturen: Folgt die Belohnung von Spekulanten direkt aus den Grundsätzen unseres Wirtschaftssystems?) und sozialen (Nutzen: Profitieren die nicht-Spekulanten unterm Strich von den herrschenden Regelungen oder wäre eine Rahmensetzung, die Spekulationen unprofitabel macht, sinnvoller?) Gesichtspunkten betrachten. Letzteren Punkt kann/sollte man auch auf materialistische (Ökologie, Ressourcen: Welche Teile der Weltbevölkerung gehören zu der "profitierenden Gesellschaft"? Wie sehen die Auswirkungen auf zukünftige Generationen aus?) und politische (Diplomatie, juristisches: In welchen Rahmen ließe sich überhaupt was ändern, welche nationalen und internationalen Strukturen wären betroffen?) Aspekte ausdehnen.


----------



## batmaan (29. Dezember 2011)

Findest du die schadhaft auf Grund von Spekulanten?
Denn ich finde, dass wenn eh nur noch am Computer gehandelt wird, dass man die Börse als solches nicht mehr brauchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Der Handel an der Börse hat heute relativ wenig mit dem zu tun, für das die Börse mal geschaffen wurde.
Das gleiche gilt für die Rating Agenturen. Deren Aufgabe war früher sehr klar gegliedert, sie hatte eine bestimmte Aufgabe und das hatte sie gut gemacht.
Inzwischen haben Rating Agenturen aber zu viel Macht erhalten, bzw. es hat sich so entwickelt.
Und da die USA der größte Finanzmarkt der Welt ist, hat einen Rating Agentur auch nur dann Einfluss, wenn sie in den USA registriert ist. Neben den drei großen US Agenturen gibts ja auch einen chinesische Rating Agentur, aber die hat keinen Einfluss, da sie nicht in den USA registriert ist und daher hat sie keine Macht.

Und die Rating Agenturen sind immer noch Profit orientierte Privatfirmen.
Der größte Aktionär von "Moody's" ist "Berkshire Hathaway", die Firma von Milliardär Warren Buffet.
"Standard & Poors" ist im Besitz des Medienunternehmens "McGraw Hill".
Der größte Aktionär von "Fitch" ist das Medienunternehmen "Hearst".

Wer also denkt, dass diese Rating Agenturen unabhängig und neutral bewerten, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde Spekulanten schadhaft. Da ist es dann auch egal, ob digital oder manuell gehandelt wird, es bleibt beim Konuzept "Börse". Im Gegenteil: Gerade bei digitalem Handel benötigt man eine Einrichtung, die überwacht, dass Anbieter auch tatsächlich im Bestizz der angebotenen Ware sind bzw. diese verkaufen dürfen/können.


----------



## Icejester (29. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem für den Rest der Menschheit sind aber die getriggerten Handel. Beträge, bei denen ver-/gekauft wird, werden z.T. lange vorher als Notgrenze festgelegt. So schlummern sehr, sehr viele Aktionen auf Halde, die alle eine herrschende Entwicklung verstärken können (bei sinkenden Kursen verkaufen sie, bei steigenden kaufen sie - letzteres ist eher selten das Problem). Das Grundprinzip einer Börse (bzw. eigentlich des Kapitalismus insgesamt) war zwar schon immer selbst beschleunigend und damit hochgradig instabil, aber früher brachten die handelnden Menschen eine zeitliche Limitierung rein. Die Kurse konnten nur so schnell zusammenbrechen, wie man verkaufen konnte - und es bestand Hoffnung, dass sich in dieser Zeit auch mal jemand Gedanken drüber macht, ob dass wirklich sinnvoll oder nur Panik ist. Heute kann der Crash innerhalb von Minuten durchlaufen, wenn nicht rechtzeitig der gesamte Handel eingestellt wird.
> Und: Niemand weiß, wo die Schwellenwerte liegen, die so eine Lawine in Gang setzen. (vergleiche Klimawandel. Aber bei der Börse sind es immerhin nur Zahlen und man darf nochmal von vorne anfangen  )



Rein theoretisch ist das nicht falsch (daß es richtig ist, würde ich allerdings auch nicht sagen.) Es stimmt natürlich, daß massenhafte Verkäufe und damit ein totales Einbrechen des Kurses durch Stop-Loss-(Limit)-Orders bedingt werden können, aber - und das ist der Knackpunkt - zur Ausführung einer solchen Verkaufsorder braucht es natürlich auch einen Käufer. Solange nur Verkäufer am Markt sind, ändert sich nämlich erstmal überhaupt nichts, egal, wie tief der Kurs sinkt. Daran ändert auch der elektronische Handel nichts.  Sobald der Kurs so tief sinkt, daß sich wieder Käufer finden, wird allerdings auch der Einbruch gebremst. Nur schlimm ist das bei Aktien ja erstmal überhaupt nicht. Blöd ist es nur für diejenigen, die den Kursverlust hinnehmen müssen. Die Käufer zum kleinen Preis freuen sich natürlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt eine Menge, die seit den 2000er Jahren in der Börse daneben läuft und in der Regel wissen das auch alle. Nur die Firmen, die daran eben verdienen, wollen darauf nicht mehr verzichten (von wegen Rendite bis 25% und so) und weil diese Firmen eben sehr viel Macht haben (der US Finanzminister kommt regelmäßig von Goldman Sachs), wird sich daran nichts mehr ändern.
Wieso wohl hat Schröder damals den Hedge Fonds Tür und Tor geöffnet?
Weil das der Deal war, deswegen "durfte" er Kanzler werden.
Die Ölindustrie hat gemeinsam mit dem Finanzsektor George Bush ins Weiße Haus gebracht (obwohl jeder wusste, dass George eigentlich keine Ahnung hat) und der hat dann alles getan, damit beide Bereiche gigantische Gewinne erzielen.

Wer glaubt denn ernsthaft noch, dass wir unabhängig Politiker wählen?


----------



## Icejester (29. Dezember 2011)

batmaan schrieb:


> Und, wie würdet ihr die Börse bewerten? Wie wichtig ist sie für ein Land und den Welthandel ( vorallem die NY Börse ).
> Brauchen wir eine Börse überhaupt?


 Wertpapierbörsen sind von großer Bedeutung für die meisten Länder, denn ohne sie kann keine angemessene Preisbildung stattfinden. Durch einen zentralen Handelsplatz wird Anlegern der Erwerb von Wertpapieren zu einem realistischen Preis ermöglicht. Sonst wüßte niemand, wieviel Geld bspw. für eine Commerzbank-Aktie gezahlt werden würde. Stattdessen müßte er jeden Käufer oder Verkäufer einzeln nach dessen Presivorstellungen fragen, die natürlich stark voneinander abweichen können.

Außerdem sind Aktienunternehmen auf Börsen angewiesen, um sich mit neuem Kapital zu versorgen. Natürlich wären für frische Aktien auch andere Vertriebskanäle denkbar, aber die wären wenig effizient. Was soll bspw. K+S machen, wenn sie neue Aktien ausgeben wollen? In der Tageszeitung inserieren und auf Käufer hoffen? Das scheint mir kein brauchbarer Plan zu sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch ist das nicht falsch (daß es richtig ist, würde ich allerdings auch nicht sagen.) Es stimmt natürlich, daß massenhafte Verkäufe und damit ein totales Einbrechen des Kurses durch Stop-Loss-(Limit)-Orders bedingt werden können, aber - und das ist der Knackpunkt - zur Ausführung einer solchen Verkaufsorder braucht es natürlich auch einen Käufer. Solange nur Verkäufer am Markt sind, ändert sich nämlich erstmal überhaupt nichts, egal, wie tief der Kurs sinkt. Daran ändert auch der elektronische Handel nichts.  Sobald der Kurs so tief sinkt, daß sich wieder Käufer finden, wird allerdings auch der Einbruch gebremst. Nur schlimm ist das bei Aktien ja erstmal überhaupt nicht. Blöd ist es nur für diejenigen, die den Kursverlust hinnehmen müssen. Die Käufer zum kleinen Preis freuen sich natürlich.



Kurse werden im Zweifelsfall afaik durch das günstigste Angebot bestimmt, nicht durch den günstigsten abgeschlossenen Handel. Sollte also (der imho sehr abstrus konstruierte) Fall eintreten, dass nach einem Kursverfall zahlreiche, günstige Verkaufsangebote automatisch generiert werden UND sich zeitgleich schlagartig alle Interessenten in Luft auflösen, würde der Kurs trotzdem weiterfallen. Denn diese Angebote werden ja nicht zum gerade unterschrittenen Wert geschaltet und dort fixiert, wenn sie keiner will. Entweder senken sie sich automatisch weiter, bis sie einen Käufer finden, oder sie werden gleich mit einem gewissen Abstand unterhalb des Schwellenwertes emittiert, wo man sich eines Käufers sicher ist.
Eine Notverkaufsautomatik, die nicht verkauft, wäre in etwa so sinnvoll, wie die Rettung eines an Krediten scheiternden Systems durch zusätzliche Kredite.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer glaubt denn ernsthaft noch, dass wir unabhängig Politiker wählen?


 
Dir sollten die hier geltenden Regeln bezüglich Argumentationsverhalten und Beweisvorlage, insbesondere im Falle von Verschwörungstheorien, sehr gut bekannt sein...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dir sollten die hier geltenden Regeln bezüglich Argumentationsverhalten und Beweisvorlage, insbesondere im Falle von Verschwörungstheorien, sehr gut bekannt sein...


 
Das war eine Frage und keine Tatsache meinerseits, achte auf die Formulierung, bevor du Schlüsse daraus ziehen willst, die nicht den Fakten entsprechen.


----------



## Icejester (29. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kurse werden im Zweifelsfall afaik durch das günstigste Angebot bestimmt, nicht durch den günstigsten abgeschlossenen Handel. Sollte also (der imho sehr abstrus konstruierte) Fall eintreten, dass nach einem Kursverfall zahlreiche, günstige Verkaufsangebote automatisch generiert werden UND sich zeitgleich schlagartig alle Interessenten in Luft auflösen, würde der Kurs trotzdem weiterfallen. Denn diese Angebote werden ja nicht zum gerade unterschrittenen Wert geschaltet und dort fixiert, wenn sie keiner will. Entweder senken sie sich automatisch weiter, bis sie einen Käufer finden, oder sie werden gleich mit einem gewissen Abstand unterhalb des Schwellenwertes emittiert, wo man sich eines Käufers sicher ist.
> Eine Notverkaufsautomatik, die nicht verkauft, wäre in etwa so sinnvoll, wie die Rettung eines an Krediten scheiternden Systems durch zusätzliche Kredite.


 
Die Kurse richten sich nach Angebot und Nachfrage. Ist eine Aktie begehrt, werden Käufer mehr als den aktuellen Marktwert bieten, um sie sich zu verschaffen. Der Kurs steigt. Sollten Inhaber Angst vor fallenden Kursen haben, werden sie ihren Bestand zum Verkauf stellen. Um die Aktien loszuwerden, werden sie einen Preis unter dem aktuellen akzeptieren müssen. Der Kurs fällt. Allerdings ist es wenig sinnvoll, tatsächlich eine Stop-Loss-Order anzugeben, die nicht ein bestimmtes Limit nach unten hat, weil der Verkäufer sonst ohne Geld und ohne Aktien dasteht. Das ist immer noch schlechter, als ohne Geld aber mit momentan fast wertlosen Aktien zu leben.

Das heißt also, wenn ich eine Aktie habe, die momentan bei € 100,- steht, aber sehr wahrscheinlich fallen wird, werde ich die vermutlich verkaufen wollen. Jetzt muß ich mir überlegen, zu welchem Preis ich die abgeben will. Nehmen wir an, ich habe sie vor zwei Monaten für € 80,- gekauft. Und in den letzten 180 Tagen war die Aktie nie unter € 75,-, der Durchschnittspreis liegt für diesen Zeitraum vielleicht bei € 82,-. Wenn ich für € 99,- einen Käufer finde, werde ich sicherlich sehr zufrieden sein. Wenn der Kurs aber sehr schnell fällt, finde ich so schnell vielleicht keinen. Ich kann aber immer noch davon ausgehen, daß die Aktie nicht unter € 75,- fällt. Wenn ich weniger als € 80,- kriege, mache ich aber Verlust. Möchte ich auch nicht. Und genau aus dem Grund setze ich für meine Verkaufsorder ein Limit nach unten dergestalt, daß die Order bei einem Kurs bspw. unter € 82,- doch nicht ausgeführt werden soll. (Ich muß ja auch meine Transaktionsgebühren irgendwie reinholen, und unter den Halbjahresschnitt wird die Aktie so schnell wohl eher nicht rauschen, bzw. wird sie den auch schnell wieder überschreiten.) Wenn es doch passiert, behalte ich die Aktien einfach und muß neu entscheiden, wie ich weiter vorgehen möchte. Meine Verkaufsorder verfällt in dem Fall einfach.

Daher sinken Verkaufsangebote nicht ohne weiteres grenzenlos, bis sich ein Käufer findet. Ansonsten wird der automatische Notverkauf zur Gewinnsicherung oder zur Verlustminimierung nämlich ganz schnell zum Notverkauf in den Totalverlust. Und das will keiner.


----------



## batmaan (30. Dezember 2011)

@ quanti

kannst du mir sagen was du mit den paketen meinst die die Rating Agenturen bewerten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

Die Pakete sind eigentlich nur Verbriefungen. Eine Bank hat diverse Kredite vergeben, z.B. eben an Hausbesitzer und schnürt diese Kredite zusammen zu einem Paket. Dieses wird dann verbrieft und an eine andere Bank, an einen Hedge Fond oder Versicherung weiterverkauft.
Die Rating Agentur wird von der Bank beauftragt mit einem Gutachten klar zu machen, dass diese Verbriefungen eine gute Bonität haben (sonst kauft sie ja auch keiner).
Dadurch dass die Banken die Kredite verkaufen haben, sie sie vergaben, konnten sie wieder neue Kredite an neue Häuslebauer vergeben (denn sie hatten ja wieder Geld) und die neuen Kredite wurden dann auch wieder verbrieft und die Rating Agenturen haben ihren Stempel draufgehauen, dass alles super ist.
Bei anderen Banken, die diese Kreditpakete ja gekauft hatten, haben noch weitere gekauft und diese dann zu noch einen größeren Paket zusammengedrückt und dieses dann erneut weiter verkauft, eben mit dem Hinweis, dass eine Rating Agentur ja gesagt hat, dass die Bonität super ist.
So sind dann mit der Zeit immer gigantischere Pakete entstanden, von denen die Banken (Hedge Fonds, Versicherungen) am Ende selbst nicht mehr wussten, was sie da eigentlich gekauft haben, bzw. was in ihren Tresoren schlummert.
Und als dann plötzlich immer mehr Kredite ausgefallen sind, ist den Bankern klar geworden, dass sie eine Menge Müll liegen haben.
Dazu kommt noch, dass die Banken verschiedene Pakete über Schattenbanken "ausgelagert" haben.

Ist insgesamt gesehen sehr kompliziert, letztendlich ging es aber nur um die maximale Rendite, nicht um die eigentliche Aufgabe Kredite zu vergeben.

Hat jetzt aber eigentlich auch weniger was mit der Börse in New York zu tun.


----------



## batmaan (31. Dezember 2011)

Also hat dieses ganze Pakete schnürren und bewerten der Rating agenturen gar nichts mit der Börse zu tun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

Nun ja, Handel ist das auch, das ist klar, aber sowas passiert ja mehr oder weniger nicht an der Börse, obwohl dort ja alles gehandelt wird.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die deutschen Landesbanken die faulen Pakete über die Börse gekauft haben, ich denke mal eher nicht.


----------



## batmaan (31. Dezember 2011)

Also um das richtig zu verstehen.

Die Broker schnüren Pakte am PC für die Banken ( noch in der Börse ). Diese werden dannn von den Rating Agenturen bewertet und später von einer Bank gekauft?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2012)

Nicht die Broker.
Broker machen eigentlich recht wenig selbst - das sind einfach "nur" Leute, die die Lizenz haben, tatsächlich an der Börse tätig werden. Du/die Bank/das Unternehmen sagst dem Broker, was du kaufen/verkaufen willst (ggf. berät er dich auch - aber das ist nicht, was ihn zum Broker macht) und er führt es dann aus. Denn wie schon gesagt: Wenn einfach jeder virtuell kaufen/verkaufen könnte, hätte man ganz schnell das Problem, dass sehr viele Leute Dinge verkaufen (abkassieren und verschwinden), die sie gar nicht besitzen.

Pakete werden, wie alle abstrakteren Wertpapiere von Finanzunternehmen geschnürt (z.B. Fonds, Banken,... . Eben nicht wie bei Aktien, die nur und immer von der Firma ausgegeben werden, auf die sie sich eben beziehen). Die nehmen ein mehr-oder-buntes Mischmasch von Dingen (z.B. welche die sich sehr gut verkaufen lassen und welche, die man sonst nicht loswerden kann. Oder viele ähnliche Dinge, die man so einfach handhabbarer macht) und bündeln sie. "Kredit A", "Kredit B", "Kredit C",... verschwinden vom Markt/in den Tresoren der Bank und dafür gibt es den "Kredit Megadeal", definiert als "(Zusammenstellung von Krediten A B C)", der stattdessen gehandelt wird.
Damit stellt er ein neues Produkt dar, von dem erstmal niemand weiß, was das eigentlich ist - und was es taugt. Da heutzutage nur sehr wenige in unbekanntes investieren (und dann nur so zögerlich, dass die Bank draufzahlen würde), wird dieses Kreditgesamtpaket anschließend einer Ratingagentur vorgelegt (genau wie z.B. Staatsanleihen). Diese fungiert als Gutachter und bescheinigt dem Papier eine gewisse Qualität -> Anleger können jetzt von einer unabhängigen Instanz nachlesen, dass dieses neue Produkt etwas taugt und kaufen es.
Ggf. sind diese Anleger selbst Banken o.ä. und da wird es spannend: Denn genauso, wie die erste Bank "Kredit A" rumliegen hatte, hat die neue jetzt "Kredit Megadeal" rumliegen - und auch den kann sie jetzt in eigenes Paket packen. Dieses Spielchen setzt sich immer weiter fort, bis eine regelrechte Matroschka entstanden ist, bei der sich auch die Ratingagenturen gar nicht mehr die Mühe gemacht haben, nachzugucken, ob da denn z.B. der gute alte "Kredit C" enthalten ist - und ob dieser Kredit überhaupt sicher ist. So kam es (kommt es?) zu der massenhaften Fehlberwertung von Wertpapieren.
Und es kommt zu einer enormen Verpflechtung der Banken untereinander. Denn die erste Bank weiß z.B. nur, dass sie für "Kredit Megadeal" geradestehen muss und ihrerseits "Kredit A" einfordern kann. Wenn sie jetzt erfährt, dass "Kredit A" platzt, steht sie immer noch für "Kredit Megadeal" gerade. Wenn jetzt jemand kommt und seine Anteile an "Kredit Megadeal" einlösen möchte, muss die Bank das Geld irgendwo anders hernehmen - "Kredit A" ist ja geplatzt. Aber die Bank ist ja nicht so eng aufgestellt und Verkauft z.B. ihre Paketanteile am "Toprendite Kreditbundle", in das sie irgendwann mal investiert hat.
Und jetzt schlägt die Falle zu bzw. platzt die Blase, die die ganze Zeit am brodeln war, denn was unsere Bank nicht weiß, weil sich nie jemand um die Details gekümmert hat: "Kredit Megadeal" ist, irgendwo fünf Bündelungsstufen weiter unten im "Toprendite Kredibundle" enthalten. D.h. durch den Verkauf von letzterem setzt die Bank eine Verkaufswelle bei anderen Banken in Gang, die irgendwann wieder Forderungen an sie selbst auslöst. Anstatt den Ausfall von "Kredit A" zu kompensieren, hat sich die Bank also noch mehr Ärger eingehandelt.

Und genau nach obigem Schema haben in den vergangen Jahr(zehnt)en verdammt viele Banken verdammt große Geschäfte getätigt (und sie tätigen sie heute wohl wieder...) und wie man sich denken kann und wie man sehen musste: Ein paar Unstimmigkeiten im US-Immobilienmarkt haben gereicht, um dieses System zum Einsturz zu bringen. Und so verschwinden dann innerhalb von z.T. Stunden Billionen an virtueller Handelsware aus dem "Lager", mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen auf die Bilanz.
Schlimmer noch: Gekauft wurden die Pakete mit guten Bewertungen zu hohen Summen, verkauft wurden sie z.T. in äußerter Eile und unter Druck - d.h. zu niedrigen Preisen. D.h. es ist kein Nullsummenspiel, sondern einzelnen Banken haben am Ende, auch wenn sie nur im Kreis gehandelt haben und eigentlich ihre eigenen Pakete an sich selbst hätten zurückzahlen müssen, unterm Strich große Verluste gemacht und so mit virtuellen Paketen real Geld verloren.

Und da wir in einer kreditbasierten Wirtschaft leben, wurde aus diesen börsengehandelten Paketen dann gleich noch eine Weltwirtschaftskrise (aus der bis heute niemand zu lernen scheint).


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2012)

Und keiner weiß eben wie neutral die Rating Agenturen bei den Bewertungen wirklich sind. Denn letztendlich wollen sie Geld verdienen.
Strafen sie einen Bank oder mehrere Banken ab, in dem sie sagen, dass diese Pakete nichts taugen, müssen sie damit rechnen, nicht mehr mit dem Rating beauftragt zu werden und dann machen auch sie Verlust.
Die Rating Agenturen sind also auch sehr abhängig von den Banken, denn nur die beauftragen sie ja, die machen das ja nicht von selbst, weil sie gerade Zeit haben.


----------



## batmaan (2. Januar 2012)

In wie fern hat das noch was mit der Börse zu tun? Eigentlich ja gar nichts. Die finanzunternehmen und Rating Agenturen sind daran ja nur beteiligt, soweit wie ich das sehe. 

Und was ich mich noch frage ist, was denn Rating Agenturen mit der Börse zu tun hat?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2012)

Ratingagenturen haben einen entscheidenden Einfluss darauf ob/wie ein Finanzprodukt gehandelt wird. Ohne Rating gibts keine Käufer.
Mit dem Konzept Börse als solches haben sie also nichts zu tun, aber für die Aktionen wegen denen derzeit alle Welt über das Geschehen an den Börsen redet, sind Ratingagenturen wesentlich wichtiger, als die Börsen selbst. (Man kann/könnte geratete Papiere auch direkt ohne Börse noch ganz gut handeln, aber ungeratete an der Börse würde floppen)


----------



## batmaan (2. Januar 2012)

Sollte ich es deiner Meinung nach in meiner Projektarbeit ( wo es nur um die nyse und die Funktionen geht ), dass mit den Rating Agenturen noch einbringen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2012)

Musst du wissen, welchem Zweck diese Arbeit dient. Wenn du nur den Auftrag "erkläre, was die NYSE macht" erfüllen willst, dann ist es sicherlich fehl am Platze. Wenn das Ganze z.B. als Grundlage für eine Diskussion über die heutige Bedeutung von Börsen dienen soll, dürfen diese Informationen imho nicht fehlen. (bzw.: Eigentlich sollte man die dann seperat in einem ergänzenden Block von jemandem bearbeiten lassen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Ohne die Rating Agenturen funktioniert die Börse letztendlich auch nicht.
Denn die Rating Agenturen "raten" ja ein Unternehmen, das an die Börse geht oder wenn neue Aktien des Unternehmens ausgegeben werden um frisches Kapital zu bekommen. Je besser das Rating ist, desto eher kommen Investoren und kaufen die Aktien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2012)

Bei Unternehmen (d.h. das, wofür die u.a. Börse mal gedacht war) können die Investoren aber auch selbst anhand der Unternehmensberichte urteilen, bei Rohstoffen und Waren (der andere, sinnstifende Teil) sowieso. Nur bei abstrakten Finanzkonstrukten und am Kreditmarkt (d.h. dass, womit nun wirklich nicht spekuliert werden sollte, die wenn die Börse nützlich und nicht nur ein Risikofaktor sein soll), ist zwingend auf Ratings angewiesen, weil es nunmal kein reales Gegenstück hat, dessen Eigenschaften man beurteilen könnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

Ja, wo die Urteile bei Unternehmen hingeführt haben, hat die Dotcom Blase Ende der 90er gezeigt. 

Ach ja, die Sache mit der Dotcom Blase würde ich auf jeden Fall mit einbauen, denn daran kann man das Versagen sehr gut sehen.


----------



## batmaan (2. Januar 2012)

Das mit der Dotcom Blase hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber ich habe schon über den Crash von 1929 ausführlich berichtet. Und so richtig unterscheiden tun sich die nicht. Ich meine bei beiden Fällen haben die Ratingagenturen und falsch "gerated".

Oder siehst du da ein Unterschied?


----------



## Icejester (3. Januar 2012)

Der Crash von 1929 hatte aber grundlegend andere Ursachen als diese Dotcom-Blase. Die Dotcom-Blase war eine reine Spekulationsblase. Die Krise von 1929 war wesentlich durch politische Eingriffe in die Wirtschaft verursacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2012)

Die globale Wirtschaftskrise von 29/30 entstand über politische Mechanismen (und ein vernetzendes Kreditwesen - was mal wieder zeigt, dass die Leute viel lieber zweimal Fehler machen, anstatt zu lernen), aber der sie auslösende Börsencrash war ein einfacher Blasenblatzer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Das mit der Dotcom Blase hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber ich habe schon über den Crash von 1929 ausführlich berichtet. Und so richtig unterscheiden tun sich die nicht. Ich meine bei beiden Fällen haben die Ratingagenturen und falsch "gerated".
> 
> Oder siehst du da ein Unterschied?


 
Du kannst die Dotcom Blase nicht mit dem Crash von 1929 vergleichen.
Zwei völlig andere Sachen. Bei der Dotcom Blase hat praktisch niemand gewusst, was diese Internetunternehmen überhaupt machen. Die meisten haben auf die Ideen gewettet und als sich diese Ideen als Luftnummer entpuppt haben, ist die Blase geplatzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2012)

Bei der Blase von 29 haben diejenigen, die überrascht wurden, es genauso wenig gewusst. Der einzige Unterschied war, dass man sich damals altbekannte Branchen nicht genau angeguckt hat, bei .com waren es halt komplett neue (aber auch bei denen konnte man mit sehr wenig denken sehen, dass sie nicht annähernd soviel Gewinn bringen können, wie erhofft).


----------



## batmaan (5. Januar 2012)

Letzendlich war beides pure Spekulation. Im crash hatte man spekuliert, dass die Kurse, aufgrund der damaligen Lage, steigen.
Bei der Dotcomblase dachten alle, dass jetzt dank dem Internet alle Firmen ganz reich werden und haben investiert.


----------



## Icejester (7. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der Blase von 29 haben diejenigen, die überrascht wurden, es genauso wenig gewusst. Der einzige Unterschied war, dass man sich damals altbekannte Branchen nicht genau angeguckt hat, bei .com waren es halt komplett neue (aber auch bei denen konnte man mit sehr wenig denken sehen, dass sie nicht annähernd soviel Gewinn bringen können, wie erhofft).


 
 Und nach Jahren erfahre ich also, daß meine VWL-Dozenten an der Uni wohl völligen Unsinn erzählt haben müssen. Wenigstens ein Standardwerk der VWL muß wohl jetzt auch umgeschrieben werden. Danke für diesen höchst aufschlußreichen Augenöffner!


----------



## batmaan (8. Januar 2012)

Aber warum haben die Ratingagatenuren Schuld an der dotcom börse? Die Anleger hatten doch totale hohe Gewinnerwartungen und die unternehmen wurden ja negativ bewertet, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## Icejester (8. Januar 2012)

Wie die meisten Unternehmen da bewertet wurden, weiß ich gar nicht. Wenn die meisten Unternehmen, die dann auch gecrasht sind, negativ bewertet waren, können die Ratingagenturen ja gar keine Schuld haben. Der Punkt ist wohl eher, daß die Anleger völlig wahnsinnig geworden waren und alles für möglich gehalten haben. Da haben sie in jeden Schrott investiert und dann kam eben, was kommen mußte. Es galt zu dem Zeitpunkt wohl in besonderem Maße die alte Regel "Gier frißt Hirn."


----------



## batmaan (8. Januar 2012)

Genau das meine ich ja. Da hat doch eher der Menschenverstand die Schuld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wie die meisten Unternehmen da bewertet wurden, weiß ich gar nicht. Wenn die meisten Unternehmen, die dann auch gecrasht sind, negativ bewertet waren, können die Ratingagenturen ja gar keine Schuld haben. Der Punkt ist wohl eher, daß die Anleger völlig wahnsinnig geworden waren und alles für möglich gehalten haben. Da haben sie in jeden Schrott investiert und dann kam eben, was kommen mußte. Es galt zu dem Zeitpunkt wohl in besonderem Maße die alte Regel "Gier frißt Hirn."


 
Würde auch eher sagen, dass die Investoren nicht mehr auf irgendwelche Leute gehört habe, die sich mit der Materie auskennen sondern nur noch die Rendite im Kopf hatten und sich davon blenden ließen.
Wie eben auch jetzt bei der Immobilienblase. Auch dort wurden nicht alle Paket als supertoll markiert, trotzdem hat jeder nur die Rendite von 25% und mehr gesehen, jeder wollte auf den Zug aufspringen, es sind ja noch welche aufgesprungen, als er schon am Entgleisen war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist wohl eher, daß die Anleger völlig wahnsinnig geworden waren und alles für möglich gehalten haben.


 

Die andere Interpretation wäre klassisches Wetten auf den Markt:

Es ist ziemlich egal, ob eine Firma Gewinne erwarten lässt, oder nicht. Wenn man auf steigende Börsenkurse spekuliert, ist nur wichtig, ob andere glauben, dass die Firma mal Gewinnen erwarten ließe. Und in zweiter Instanz der Eskalation reicht es sogar, wenn andere glauben, es gäbe andere, die glauben, dass die Firma mal Gewinn macht. Denn sobald jemand hofft, dass sich die Aktien aus irgend einem Grund lohnen könnten und er sie kaufen sollte, steigert das den Kurs. Und wenn die Kurse deutlich genug steigen, ist der Anstieg selbst Grund genug für Spekulanten, einzusteigen - wohl wissend, dass es eine Blase ist und dass sie platzen wird.
Aber mit der Selbstsicherheit, dass man der Schlaueste ist und deswegen kurz vorher selbst als reicher Mann aussteigt, während alle anderen kurze Zeit später mit wertlosen Papieren dasitzen.

Weiß nicht, was VWL-Profs an der Stelle erzählen. Aber dieser Mechanismus erklärt hervorragend nicht nur die Entwicklung von .com und 1929, sondern war auch schon zu beobachten, als an Börsen noch reale Ware gehandelt wurde und er passt auch nahtlos ins kleinerskalige Marktgeschehen zwischen großen Crashs. Und das alles, ohne vorrauszusetzen, dass tausende Menschen so blöd sind, von Unternehmen mit Realwerten von ein paar tausend $, keinerlei fachlicher Kompetenz und einer Bilanz, die sich seit der Gründung von rot nach röter gewandelt hat, Milliarden-Renditen zu erwarten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die andere Interpretation wäre klassisches Wetten auf den Markt:


 
Das ist gerade in den letzen Jahren deutlich geworden. Es geht nicht mehr darum ob ein Unternehmen gut wirtschaften kann, es geht darum, wie viele glauben, dass es gut wirtschaften kann und darauf wird dann eben gewettet oder halt dagegen.
Dazu kommen noch die Sachen mit den Leerverkäufen.


----------



## batmaan (8. Januar 2012)

Quanti, zunächst bewertest du die .com blase auf das Versagen der Ratingagenturen beruht. Jetzt haben die geldgeilen Investoren schuld. Wer hat denn nun versagt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Quanti, zunächst bewertest du die .com blase auf das Versagen der Ratingagenturen beruht. Jetzt haben die geldgeilen Investoren schuld. Wer hat denn nun versagt?


 
Ich hab nie gesagt, dass die Rating Agenturen an der dotcom Blase Schuld waren, ich habe gesagt, dass auch sie ihren Anteil an der Immobilienblase hatten, denn die Rating Agenturen sind abhängig von ihren Auftraggebern. Bewerten sie ihre Auftraggeber immer schlecht, kriegen sie schnell keine Aufträge mehr.

Bei der Dotcom Blase war das eben so, dass viele Leute in die Ideen von wenigen investiert haben ohne zu wissen, ob diese Ideen überhaupt Sinn ergeben. Als sich diese Ideen eben als Luftnummern entpuppt haben, war die Blase geplatzt.


----------



## batmaan (8. Januar 2012)

Dann wäre eine Ratingagentur ja an jeder Krise schuld.  Ist ja dann bei der .com blase nichts besonders mehr. Du hast  gesagt, dass man an der .com blase das Versagen der Ratingagenturen ( klare schuldzu wesiung, oder nicht? ) deutlich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Ich habe gesagt, dass man anhand der Dotcom Blase das Versagen der Börse sehen kann, nicht der Rating Agenturen. 
Denn die Börse ist ja Schuld, wie kann ein Unternehmen, das nur aus einer Idee besteht, an die Börse kommen? Das ist ein Witz in sich und hat nichts mit den Rating Agenturen zu tun sondern mit der Börse an sich, daher ist das eben auch relevant für das, was du machen willst.
Und eben der Unterschied zur Wirtschaftskrise von 1929.


----------



## batmaan (8. Januar 2012)

Dann wurde sich aber die Frage stellen, welche Urteile du meinst, auf seite 4 1. Post.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Das habe ich doch eben gesagt, Die Börse ist dafür verantwortlich dass Unternehmen, die aus nichts bestehen als nur eine Idee an die Börse kommen und dort Geld von Anlegern erhalten, für eben nichts als eine Idee.
Sowas hätte erst gar nicht passieren dürfen, dann wäre es auch nie zu so einer Blase gekommen.


----------



## batmaan (8. Januar 2012)

Ahaa. Als der Begriff Urteil fiel, dachte ich, dass es sich um Rating Agenturen handelt. Alles klar  trotzdem sind mir Rating Agenturen aufgrund ihrer ratings unsympathisch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Nun ja, als die Rating Agenturen gegründet wurden, hatten sie eine sehr wichtige Aufgabe, als es eben noch keine Vernetzung gab wie jetzt und da waren die Agenturen auch unabhängig genug.
Heute sehe ich das nicht mehr so. Wenn einem US Unternehmen oder der US Regierung eine bestimmte Richtung eines Staates nicht gefällt, reicht es schon, wenn dieser von den Rating Agenturen heruntergestuft wird und schon sind diese Staaten wieder auf gleicher Linie.
Ebenso kann man jetzt das Wetten auf die Euro Schwäche und das Herunter Stufen der EU Staaten als Akt sehen, den Dollar als Weltwährung wieder zu stabilisieren, denn viele Länder sind nicht begeistert davon, dass der Dollar Weltwährung ist, bzw. alles darüber läuft, sie hätten lieber den Euro als Leitwährung.
Die Rating Agenturen zeigen nun ihre Macht und legen klar fest, dass nur der Dollar die Währung Nr. ist und alle Länder kuschen wieder vor den USA.
Der US Finanzmarkt ist nun mal der größte der Welt, willst du da aktiv sein musst du den Rating Agenturen beugen, die in den USA registriert sind und bist abhängig von der Gust der US Regierung. 
Solange es keine unabhängige Weltwährung gibt, wird es sowas immer geben.


----------



## Icejester (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bitte löschen*

Jetzt möchte ich bitte noch wissen, welcher Satz das ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bitte löschen*



batmaan schrieb:


> bitte löschen. Habe ein Satz von hier zitiert und nicht gekennzeichnet. wenn das software programm das erkennt, habe ich ein Problem-


 
Meinst du jetzt den gesamten Thread?
Wenn es nur ein Post ist, den du zitiert hast, dann frag doch mal ruyven, ob er diesen Post löschen kann.


----------



## batmaan (19. Januar 2012)

Icejester haste meine pn bekommen?


----------



## batmaan (20. Februar 2012)

hallo,

so meine Projektarbeit ist durch. 10 Punkte. Dafür nochmal danke. In mein Gespräch muss ich mich auf 2 Dinge nochmal fokussieren. 

1. Punkt: Die Bedeutung der Ratingagenturen für die Börsen. Was kann man denn sonst noch schreiben, außer das was hier bereits gennant wurde. Wo kann man da noch in die Tiefe gehen?

2. Punkt: Warum ist die NYSE die wichtigste Börse der Welt? außer das USA die wirtschaftliche Macht ist. 

vielen Dank!




Für alle die es interessiert *lol* , hab fürs Gespräch 11 pkt bekommen^^


----------

